
Ask HN: How can someone be 26% of a nationality on Ancestry.com? - chirau
How can one have a fraction of a nationality where the denominator is not a power of 2? e.g. 1&#x2F;2, 1&#x2F;4, 1&#x2F;8, 1&#x2F;16
======
todd8
1/128 + 1/4 = 0.2578125 = 26% approximately

------
quirkot
you'd need 33 of 128 ancestors which is the level of the parents of your great
grand parents' great grand parents

